# What's a nice hotel in York?



## Bungle73 (Mar 23, 2011)

I fancy having a few days away in York.  I've been before, but that was over 20 years ago!  During that trip we stayed at the hotel opposite Clifford's Tower (I was with my parents).

I don't drive so it needs to be within walking distance of the station.  Not too expensive, and not a cheapo dump either.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 23, 2011)

The one just opposite the Minster was OK last time I stayed there, can't recall the name though.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 24, 2011)

Dean Court Hotel - stayed there many times , comfortable and a little quirky.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  I was looking at The Minster hotel which looked nice, but someone said it was just like a large b&b charging hotel prices.  Anyone know what the Premier Inns are like in York?


----------



## janeb (Mar 28, 2011)

tbh they are like premier inn's pretty much anywhere else.  So ok, but no character.  

Are you after a hotel or a b&b?  The Youth Hostel in York is ok although a little bit out of town, and there are a few nice b&b's around - when we stayed here before we moved we stayed at the Barbican b&b - a bit chintzy but pretty good value for money and just outside the walls.  We also stayed at the St Denys - was pretty basic but being done up and very well located, just off Fossgate and about 10 mins max from the Minster.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 28, 2011)

janeb said:


> tbh they are like premier inn's pretty much anywhere else.  So ok, but no character.


That doesn't really bother me.



> Are you after a hotel or a b&b?  The Youth Hostel in York is ok although a little bit out of town, and there are a few nice b&b's around - when we stayed here before we moved we stayed at the Barbican b&b - a bit chintzy but pretty good value for money and just outside the walls.  We also stayed at the St Denys - was pretty basic but being done up and very well located, just off Fossgate and about 10 mins max from the Minster.


 
I'd rather stay in a proper hotel, where I'm more anonymous than in a b&b


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 29, 2011)

davesgcr said:


> Dean Court Hotel - stayed there many times , comfortable and a little quirky.


I'm seriously considering that hotel.  It looks very nice.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've stayed at the royal york quite a few years ago..... iirc i've been for a weekend, then again for a new year.

Lovely hotel, stayed in one of the suites which was massive.......

Can't vouch for how cheap it is though, i didnt pay


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've just booked 3 nights in May at the Dean Court Hotel!


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 29, 2011)

Give us a review ....

(I liked the up and down nature of the floors etc...) - great breakfast in nice surroundings - have a pint in the Maltings ...


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.  Any other pub recommendations (preferably one that serves food)?

So how does breakfast work in this hotel?

Edit: Oh yeah, and approximately how long does it take to walk between the hotel and the railway station?


----------



## janeb (Apr 5, 2011)

5 - 10 mins walk, come out of the station, turn left and follow the road round - walk towards the Minster, you really can't miss it 

There are LOTS of fabulous pubs in town.  I like the Yorkshire Terrier on Stonegate (Yorkshire brewery pub), the Bluebell on Fossgate (doesn't do any food bar great butties) and the Golden Ball in Bishophill (my local, 2 mins from my house )


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 6, 2011)

janeb said:


> 5 - 10 mins walk, come out of the station, turn left and follow the road round - walk towards the Minster, you really can't miss it
> 
> There are LOTS of fabulous pubs in town.  I like the Yorkshire Terrier on Stonegate (Yorkshire brewery pub), the Bluebell on Fossgate (doesn't do any food bar great butties) and the Golden Ball in Bishophill (my local, 2 mins from my house )


Thanks!


----------



## bmd (Apr 12, 2011)

Have a look down High Petergate, just round the corner from your hotel and also have a look down Stonegate, which is over the road to Petergate and about 100 yards on the right. There are loads of really good pubs with food around that area.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 12, 2011)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Have a look down High Petergate, just round the corner from your hotel and also have a look down Stonegate, which is over the road to Petergate and about 100 yards on the right. There are loads of really good pubs with food around that area.


 
Thanks.  I'll check them out.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 17, 2011)

I had a meal in the Maltings today.  I had their "Boozy beef pie". It was vey nice (both the pub and the meal).


----------



## Bungle73 (May 17, 2011)

The hotel is very nice too.  I had Eggs Benedict for breakfast this morning, and I've been making use of the free WiFi.


----------



## oryx (May 18, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> It was vey nice (both the pub



Pub is very nice, never eaten there, though!


----------



## mattie (May 18, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> I fancy having a few days away in York.  I've been before, but that was over 20 years ago!  During that trip we stayed at the hotel opposite Clifford's Tower (I was with my parents).
> 
> I don't drive so it needs to be within walking distance of the station.  Not too expensive, and not a cheapo dump either.


 
That's the Marriott, we stayed there a month ago and it was perfectly comfortable but nothing amazing, the full price is way too much for what it is but we got a discount rate.

I'd recommend a trip out to the Dales, if you can get there - climbing up to Malham tarn from Malham itself is a really nice walk.  

As an aside, although York is more enjoyable by foot, the tour bus is worth it just for the 'eee by gum' accent of the narrator.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 18, 2011)

mattie said:


> That's the Marriott, we stayed there a month ago and it was perfectly comfortable but nothing amazing, the full price is way too much for what it is but we got a discount rate.


Actually it was the Hilton.



> I'd recommend a trip out to the Dales, if you can get there - climbing up to Malham tarn from Malham itself is a really nice walk.
> 
> As an aside, although York is more enjoyable by foot, the tour bus is worth it just for the 'eee by gum' accent of the narrator.


Too late, today is my last day - I go home tomorrow morning.  Also, like I said, I don't have a car.

I did the York Boat cruise today, did an audio tour around the city walls, and visited the Merchent Adventurers Hall.

I did think about visiting the Jorvik Viking centre to make the most of my Yorkshire Pass, but it sounds like it's really just a glorified theme park so I gave it a miss.

I didn't go in the couple of small museums on the wall -I didn't realise until I got back to my hotel that my pass covered them!


----------



## Bungle73 (May 18, 2011)

I went in the Minster after I checked in on Monday, and I saw the Blue Peter bosses.  Those winners must feel incredibly proud that their designs are going to be seen my millions of people for (hopefully) hundreds of years!


----------



## mattie (May 19, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> Actually it was the Hilton.
> 
> 
> Too late, today is my last day - I go home tomorrow morning.  Also, like I said, I don't have a car.
> ...


 
Indeed, I stand corrected, it's the Hilton - I thought we booked it on my work discount, which is Marriott, but we got it through expedia.  Shows just how memorable it was.

There's trains and buses out to Malham, but to be honest it's a bit of a trek and there's enough to do in York.

The Jorvik was interesting enough, but yes, the main 'attraction' is a ride through a reconstructed village which has a touch the disneys about it.  

Did you go into the undercroft and what-have-you when you went to the Minster?  We didn't bother as it was gloriously sunny, interested to hear if it's worth a look next time we go.  Keen to see what this Blue Peter thing is as well.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 19, 2011)

mattie said:


> Indeed, I stand corrected, it's the Hilton - I thought we booked it on my work discount, which is Marriott, but we got it through expedia.  Shows just how memorable it was.
> 
> There's trains and buses out to Malham, but to be honest it's a bit of a trek and there's enough to do in York.


Well I was only away for 3 nights.



> The Jorvik was interesting enough, but yes, the main 'attraction' is a ride through a reconstructed village which has a touch the disneys about it.


I wasn't sure if it was more aimed at kids rather than lone adults.



> Did you go into the undercroft and what-have-you when you went to the Minster?  We didn't bother as it was gloriously sunny, interested to hear if it's worth a look next time we go.  Keen to see what this Blue Peter thing is as well.


Yep, it was interesting.  It's included in the admission price (unlike the tower, which I didn't do) so you might as well go down there.

You don't know about the Blue Peter bosses?  Basically, after they had that big fire in the '80s, Blue Peter had a competition to design new bosses (the bit where for the inside of the damaged ceiling.  Here's a pic of one of the winners:


----------



## Bungle73 (May 21, 2011)

I'm going back in September!


----------



## redsnapper (Aug 9, 2011)

Seems quite popular on here now, York. Anyone visiting York who wants any local info they can't find much about elsewhere, or wants a local to consult on best place to go for x,y,z whatever, drop me a pm. I live virtually in the town centre (next to Museum Gardens) and grew up here. Not that it's hard to navigate your way round York but if anyone coming here needs to know something beforehand or fancies a coffee and cake somewhere cool without queuing outside Betty's for an hour, pm me and I'll help you out.


----------

